# Why do YOU cube?



## PandaCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

I see many conversations between cubers, fast and slow, and Im very confused on the reason why we all cube? 
Do you cube to become the fastest?
Do you cube because you want faster times?
Do you cube because you have met people that cube?
Do you cube because you have nothing else better to do?

Im not trying to sound mean btw. 

Or are you like me? Someone who loves to cube because its simply fun. Some who doesnt care about the times and only cares about if he is having fun or not. 

Im asking you guys, because wayyyyy tooo many cubers seem over concerned of their times.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2012)

fun/interesting/good community


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wanna be the very best, like no one ever was.

Pokemon lyrics combo thread, go.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 10, 2012)

I cube because I have nothing else in my life going for me.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

My goal was to be able to solve it in less than 20 seconds,because I thought that would be very impressive and because I thought a lot of people would find it impressive.But I have achieved that goal a few weeks ago and I'm still cubing and I think now I have realised I'm actually cubing just to have fun,just to entertain myself somehow because now I don't really care about my times anymore(as long as they're sub-20 ).


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> My goal was to be able to solve it in less than 20 seconds,because I thought that would be very impressive and because I thought a lot of people would find it impressive.But I have achieved that goal a few weeks ago and I'm still cubing and I think now I have realised I'm actually cubing just to have fun,just to entertain myself somehow because now I don't really care about my times anymore(as long as they're sub-20 ).


 
Well said. My goal was originally just to be sub-20. That's what I told myself when I started, anyway.

It took me so long that by the time I got it all the coolkids were sub-15.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 10, 2012)

Because I can't help it. Only reason I don't find it much fun is because I'm so bad compared to everyone else.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 10, 2012)

Chicks dig cubers


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 10, 2012)

Competitive yet fun/relaxing/cool community


----------



## Athefre (Jan 10, 2012)

To learn and discover.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 10, 2012)

I started because the cube has always fascinated me. I never dreamed of actually solving one, let alone practicing to speed solve one for over a year. When I first started late 2010, a 25 second solve on YouTube freaked me out. I thought it was one of the most mind boggling things I had ever seen. Then I watched some 10 second solves and started to wonder what I was getting myself into. A 25 second solve was something I thought I would never be able to achieve. I've done several sub 25 seconds solves. I reached my goal and could have called it a day.

But then I somehow fell in love with the community and decided getting an average of 25 would probaly be obtainable. So here I am.

I never pressured myself along the way and it's still really fun to solve. My most rewarding solve ever was when I first solved the 3x3x3 without a cheat sheet.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 10, 2012)

I cube because it's interesting. Solving the standard 3^3 is really fun. It never gets boring or old, no matter how much you cube. Also, no challenge is ever the same. Solving other cubes and puzzles is also a great way to pass time/challenge yourself. It feels really great when you get a new puzzle in the mail and fiddle with it for hours and finally find out how to solve it using the algorithms that you already know. Also, improving your times is a big part of cubing but I don't concentrate too much on that. I usually get in a couple solves with each puzzle every day of the week; only timing myself every other day to see how my times improve over the course of a week. Overall it's a great activity and I credit my friend for bringing me into this awesome hobby (his YouTube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/prestonthecuber/), although he doesn't cube too much anymore because he doesn't have time. I just enjoy cubing, and I bet it will be part of my life for many years to come.


----------



## MattMasterMind (Jan 10, 2012)

It relaxes me, plus I LOVE the way they turn.


----------



## Hodari (Jan 10, 2012)

There are many reasons why:
For fun
the challenge of learning new puzzles or new methods/techniques
being able to do something easily that most people would consider almost impossible
probably most of all for the challenge of constantly trying to improve and beat my previous best times

"Heaven is not a place, and it is not a time. Heaven is being perfect.”


----------



## insane569 (Jan 10, 2012)

I started out with one goal. Be sub 30. Now I'm nearing sub 30 OH. I'm a really antisocial kid and you dont need to talk to people to cube so I can do it alone anywhere. Stopping seems kinda useless since I toke my time to memo all last layer algs for cfop and I know how to do BLD so If I stop It's like "what was the point?"



Specs112 said:


> I can confirm that this is not true.
> 
> Forever alone.


 
So true.



Spoiler






Bapao said:


> I started because the cube has always fascinated me. I never dreamed of actually solving one, let alone practicing to speed solve one for over a year. When I first started late 2010, a 25 second solve on YouTube freaked me out. I thought it was one of the most mind boggling things I had ever seen. Then I watched some 10 second solves and started to wonder what I was getting myself into. A 25 second solve was something I thought I would never be able to achieve. I've done several sub 25 seconds solves. I reached my goal and could have called it a day.
> 
> But then I somehow fell in love with the community and decide getting an average of 25 would probaly be obtainable. So here I am.
> 
> I never pressured myself along the way and it's still really fun to solve. My most rewarding solve ever was when I first solved the 3x3x3 without a cheat sheet.






Looking back at how far I've come. Seeing all my improvment's. Just goes to show i can achieve anything I want to.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 10, 2012)

ladies love good hands


----------



## coldplay (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, the community is amazing. Everybody is helpful and is willing to give pointers and tips to novice cubers who still use LBL or experts who can consistently get sub-20 solves and have PB's of 12 or less.

I still remember the first time I solved a side. It was probably 5 years ago. I never touched a cube again after that until last year when one of my friends showed up at school with a Rubik's cube and solved it in a minute. I was incredulous. I watched, mesmerized. He kept bringing it to school and kept getting better. One day, I asked him how to solve it, and he said see me after school. He walked me through everything, but I still didn't get it. I went home on a Friday, sat down at my desk and opened up YouTube. I looked up Dan Brown's tutorial on how to solve it. Still, it didn't make any sense. I printed out all of the algorithms, sat down and fiddled with the thing for 3 hours. Suddenly, I don't know how, but after those 3 hours it just clicked. Everything. White cross, corners, edges, top cross, everything. I tried solving it from a completely scrambled state. I did it. Took about 5 minutes, but I did solve it. So I thought to myself, mission accomplished. I was done. But boy, I had no idea what I got into. My friend shows up with a GuHong, a LanLan 4x4x4, and an Eastsheen 2x2x2 a week later. I take the GuHong from him and I'm surprised. At first glance I thought it was a normal Rubik's cube, but it wasn't. It was amazingly fast. That day I solved the thing in under three minutes. I fiddled around with the 2x2 and figure out how to solve that, too. It was a moment of realization for me. I lubed up my Rubik's brand with some Vaseline (I was a noob, don't judge) and got my time to about two minutes. Then it started as a hobby for me. That summer I ordered a GuHong, an AV, a LanLan 2x2x2 and a LanLan 4x4x4. I was amazed. I got my time to about 1 minute, and it's stayed there since. Hopefully not when I learn F2L though.

So, that's my story. I currently use a ZhanChi as my main. I'm trying to learn full CFOP, although I'm taking my time with it. Cubing is a part of my life. It defines who I am and it's part of my personality. If people say that it's weird, I ignore them. I am who I am and I can be whoever I want to be. So, it is with pleasure that I say to everybody on this forum, happy cubing.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 10, 2012)

1. Very funny
2. Relaxing. When I am cubing is the only thing I am thinking about: cubing
3. If I am bored, I am always having something to do!


----------



## mycube (Jan 10, 2012)

because it´s fun!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to beat my records, and know that I can always get faster, so I'll never give up. The awesome people I have met also plays a huge part in the reason I cube.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 10, 2012)

I tend to pick up random hobbies, obsess about it for a month or two, and then abandon it for years. I started this with cubing last spring, but I have still yet to abandon it. I feel that I haven't, because I can see that I am still improving in speed. Despite my plateau and around 20 seconds, I can still see slight improvement. Plus there are 19 WCA events to learn/ practice, so I never get bored with learning and practicing new events!


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 10, 2012)

I cube cause I don't like video games 



chrissyD said:


> Because I can't help it. Only reason I don't find it much fun is because I'm so bad compared to everyone else.


 
Lol, whenever some one tells me I'm awesome, I just say, "I suck". (But then tell them people are better than me so It doesn't sound like I'm being rude.)


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 10, 2012)

I enjoy impressing people and also it is funny to see peoples reactions when I tell them I can do it in less than a certain amount of time.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone started a thread in a forum I browse daily. I gave it a try and liked it, so kept browsing sites, reading and watching videos and discovered the great community this has, so here I am. I'd say I do it just for fun, I know my limits and I know I can't be the fastest cuber, but I don't give a damn if I have fun solving it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 10, 2012)

Fun, gives me something to do (As I have too much time, being in middle school), and competitive, yet relaxed at the same time... I also solve naturally without thinking now, which I like when I have to think or something like that. Of course my times aren't as good when I do this, but again, it's more relaxed.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 10, 2012)

A friend had one I was interested and when I had a storebrought I learned and then timed myself a d then abated to get faster


----------



## timelonade (Jan 10, 2012)

I continue to cube to try to find a girlfriend


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's nice to have something I'm good at that relatively few people can do. I like to impress people. More than anything though, speedcubing gives me specific goals to work towards and it's exciting to meet those goals and see improvement. It's fun and relaxing.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 10, 2012)

I just find it really fun and it gives me something to do when I'm bored.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 10, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> ladies love good hands


 
Have you tried to solve it with your tongue?


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 10, 2012)

It requires barely no movement and is something you can show off rather than, "OMG GUYS I GOT A DARK BOW PK IN RUNESCAPE YESTERDAY!!!11!!!!"...
And yeah, community, I guess.



Spoiler



Just kidding, I love you f***ers


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2012)

It's relaxing and stops me from biting my nails.

Hence I now bite my nails whenever I'm not cubing.

/theendresultisalwaysthebloodysame


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 10, 2012)

FUN FUN FUN FUN LOOKING FORWARD TO THE CUBE DAY


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Satisfaction.
Fun.
Fast turning is cool.

Also, you can take a cube anywhere. It works if the power is out. It works in a car. It works everywhere.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 10, 2012)

Solving twisty puzzles is fun and challenging. Any other reason is pure ego.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 11, 2012)

-Something different to get me away from just playing Xbox
-Interesting/fun community
-Neat to show people
-Fun challenge, my ultimate goal is sub-12


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 11, 2012)

I first started cubing because I thought it was cool. I mean, I'm a girl. And most of the cubers are boys. So I figured out it'd try, just to see if I could break the stereotypes...

Well, now I'm hooked. I cube to let the stress out. That feeling you get, when there's only the cube and you... No stress, only fun! The cube is small, and you can solve it anywhere...


----------



## Mirzon (Jan 11, 2012)

Cubing is very relaxing. Even when the world is in chaos and I can not solve anything else..I can solve the cube and it makes me feel good. I sometimes just solve the cube while thinking of other problems in the background which helps me solve them. I also enjoy the challenge. Friendly competition is always nice as well and the community I have gotten to know is awesome. Wish I could make more events and get together with some of these people in person.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 11, 2012)

Because I love being a member of the community and challenging myself to get faster.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 11, 2012)

I've always needed something to do for fun that challenges me, and cubing fits that perfectly.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 11, 2012)

I like cubing because it puts me in a diferent community than the norm where I currently live. I like meeting new people who have similar interests as me, and cubing allows me to do that.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 11, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> I like cubing because it puts me in a different community than the norm where I currently live.


 
Hipster.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the community, it's relaxing, lets me use my brain which I don't use during school, I was making paper guns that shot nails before I got into cubing so I guess it keeps me out of trouble, it makes my hands stronger/better for piano/violin, it's something to look forward to, very good stress reliever, it's an addiction, and it is a challenge which I don't really get during school.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I was making paper guns that shot nails before I got into cubing so I guess it keeps me out of trouble


 
Go on...


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2012)

In no particular order, I cube because :

-I can actually say I'm good at something that's not school related.
-Stress relief.
-I have the time. 
-The community is epicly amazing.
-It's interesting to pretty much everyone. Including myself.
-I've always picked up random hobbies and this is the first one I haven't dropped after a few months.
-I like challenges.
-Fun!!!  Once I hit sub-15 I won't really care much about getting any faster.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the thrill of competition. And kittens.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 11, 2012)

-Fun
-To get faster
-STAY faster than my other cubing friend. (Roggowmedia, but he's hardly ever on here).
-People think its cool
-Comps are cool
-I can do it when I'm at Karate but not taking class.
-The girls seem to be impressed. LOL xD


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2012)

Could of sworn there was an old thread with the exact same title. (Edit: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21165-Why-do-YOU-cube)

Anyway, I don't cube for any particular reason. I like the feel of platonic solids, and I like the satisfaction of solving a cube.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2012)

Owen said:


> (Edit: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21165-Why-do-YOU-cube)


 
See second post in that thread. See Specs's post on page 1. That's almost the second post as well. Coincidence?!? :O


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 11, 2012)

1). cubing relaxes me
2). to beat woner at sq1


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 11, 2012)

Its a bitta craic.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kills time.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 11, 2012)

to get faster


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 11, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Also, you can take a cube anywhere. It works if the power is out. It works in a car. It works everywhere.


 
Honestly, this is the main reason I still cube. The fun is still there, but it's worn off a bit. And, honestly, I'm not that fond of the community (as a whole, anyway).


----------



## chris w (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun I guess, as people said earlier portable, can be used anywhere without electricity. Also always searching for that time a bit quicker than the previous.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 11, 2012)

It's relaxing and fun.


----------



## InTheFade (Jan 11, 2012)

Coz it's fun. And modding cubes is fun. I have a very difficult time doing things I don't enjoy.


----------



## Naillig (Jan 11, 2012)

I cube because I want to get faster times i.e, sub-20  and I have nothing better to do.

Oh, and cubing is fun in general..


----------



## hcfong (Jan 11, 2012)

It's great fun
I get to meet great people during competitions
It's accessible.. Relatively inexpensive compared to many other hobbies and it doesn't require intensive physical activity.
You can go to competitions without having to be competitive. 

I'm not aiming to be the fastest, because I know I never will. The only one I'm trying to beat is myself. The only one I'm trying to beat is myself. Even if I finish last in every single competition I go to, as long as I have beaten my PB, I'll go home a happy man.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 11, 2012)

It was always one of those things for me. Solving the Rubik's Cube for the first time is like watching a Rob Zombie film. You think that you'd never want to do it again, but holy crap you can't get enough of it.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 11, 2012)

I cube to have fun, and also I have nothing else better to do


----------



## Photon (Jan 11, 2012)

It helps me relieve stress, and distracts my mind from bouts of negativity. And yeah, like someone said, that euphoric feeling on breaking your PBs time after time is worth it. I won't be the best by a long shot, but that doesn't matter. And honestly, "ooh! colours!"


----------



## benskoning (Jan 17, 2012)

why not cube.


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 17, 2012)

I cube cause my friend (Themickeynick) was getting a ton of attention in 8th grade for doing it. I was ok with it at first..... But then he had to get a 4x4. At that point I learned the beginner's method and started getting fast. I think I quit after about 5 months because I tried to learn fridrich and got overwhelmed. Then I picked it up again and truly learned fridrich. Then I surpassed my friend and got addicted.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 17, 2012)

I cube because it's great fun, and I also love to meet all the other people that cube. I've gotten many new friends since I started to cube.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 17, 2012)

The main reason I cube is because it's fun and I enjoy it.

Also, it's a great escape for me when I need it to be. I put my headphones in and start solving, next thing I know hours have gone by.

I swear I'm not addicted. I could quit anytime I wanted too, I just choose not too.


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 17, 2012)

Was given a cube.

Wanted to solve it, did it -> Epic accomplishment
Wanted to solve it in under 1 minute, did it -> Epic accomplishment
Wanted to be consistently sub1 minute, did it -> same as above

Wanted to be sub40, sub30, sub25, sub20, sub15, get sub10 singles.
Wanted to do bigger cubes, wanted to learn BLD, experience other methods.

Those goals are the reason I'm cubing, always I accomplish something, it is a great feeling.
Without goals and accomplishments, I wouldn't be cubing. But that will never happen, I'll always find goals, and I'm just at the beginning.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2012)

because I need something to do when I'm bored and competitions are fun.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 17, 2012)

There was a cubing competition at my school, and every tutor group got a storebought. Back then, I had my Pyraminx, and could solve that, but I couldn't solve the Rubik's cube, and the only person who messed with one *was* the fastest in the school, and he had his own. So, I took the tutor group's cube. I could solve one side, and I amazed my friends by just doing that. Since then, I have been fascinated by the cube.

During the summer holidays, I got bored. I always played with my cube, but could never solve it. So, I decided to get the booklet and solve it using that. I learned in about a day, and could solve it in around 3-4 minutes. 5 months later, I am the fastest in the school by a mile and average under 40 seconds.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Do you cube to become the fastest?


 No (I appreciate that that isn't going to happen)


PandaCuber said:


> Do you cube because you want faster times?


 No (I certainly want faster times [like who doesn't?] but that isn't why I cube)


PandaCuber said:


> Do you cube because you have met people that cube?


 No (but maybe I wouldn't have continued cubing if I hadn't met all the cool cubers I've met)


PandaCuber said:


> Do you cube because you have nothing else better to do?


 No (I have plenty of "better" things to do [for many of the definitions of "better"])

I don't think that there's a single simple answer for my own reasons for cubing, and I suspect, everyone else's. Y'see "Cubing" isn't one single thing: it's so many things. In my case but I have a summary: -

(TL;DR: I can't skate forever. Puzzles are a good way of keeping one's mind active. It's an endless supply of free fun)


Spoiler



My brother had a cube when they first appeared in the early eighties and I, along with pretty much everybody at school, learned as much of the available methods as they could be bothered with; I think I got as far as learning how do solve the first two layers but certainly not solving the whole cube without notes. Some 28 years later my kids bought me a cheap nasty cube for Fathers' Day and I learned a layer-by-layer method over a weekend from various webpages. I was quite pleased with myself and bought a genuine Rubik's 3x3 which improved my solve times significantly enough for me to want to start recording my times and to improve further. I found Jaap's Puzzle Page, TwistyPuzzles.com, speedcubing.com, and speedsolving.com. I started collecting and learning more puzzles. I registered and entered a WCA competition and found it to be a friendly community. I was lucky enough to meet Ron and he gave me lots of good advice and motivation. I got more involved with the speedcubing community and helped out with organising competitions. I met more and more cool cubing people. I enjoyed being accepted within the community (for all my faults) and to be honest I enjoyed being able to show off to people outside the community. I'm not fast and I've come to accept that I'll never be fast but I hope (and dare to expect) to become a bit faster and a bit smarted than I am right now. 

Erm, I've run out of time! 

God, I like talking about myself!


----------



## Bapao (Jan 17, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> No (I appreciate that that isn't going to happen)
> No (I certainly want faster times [like who doesn't?] but that isn't why I cube)
> No (but maybe I wouldn't have continued cubing if I hadn't met all the cool cubers I've met)
> No (I have plenty of "better" things to do [for many of the definitions of "better"])
> ...


 

Thanks for posting that. I thoroughly enjoyed the read


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 17, 2012)

The passion and playing the game in me. I'm not trying to be faster for decades. I'm pleased to have done what no cuber had in my time. I prefer to see other than me because teenagers are the fastest in the world. Being fast is good and well-built for racing on stage but the game is more than the speed.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry mods, I´m drifting off topic as usual, but I feel the need to make this public for some reason... 

Dear Mr. Guimond,

It has taken me a while to get accustomed to the jive that you emanate. I think that I'm starting to understand though. My most sincere apologies for previous posts directed towards you where I seemed disrespectful (although I doubt you recall and why should you?). I hope that you accept my sincere apologies all the same. 

Regards, 

H. 

Better to late than never I hope.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 17, 2012)

So that I can add it to my list of things that I do frequentally


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I first started just because I wanted to solve a cube. Then after watching some speedcubers I was like wow I wanna do that. I continue cubing cause I like to impress myself and Im constantly impressing myself while speedcubing. Cubing is alot of fun and I love seeing peoples jaws drop when I solve a cube in sub minute. (slow compared to the community but thats fine cause I look back at how I was a week ago and I see the improvement =)


----------



## benskoning (Jan 18, 2012)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> The passion and playing the game in me. I'm not trying to be faster for decades. I'm pleased to have done what no cuber had in my time. I prefer to see other than me because teenagers are the fastest in the world. Being fast is good and well-built for racing on stage but the game is more than the speed.



well said


----------



## Windsor (Jan 18, 2012)

I cube because about a month ago I was walking in my room and i tripped over my old rubiks cube which was still scrambled and never solved. So i just suddenly wanted to learn how and within two days i could do lbl and had it memorized. so now after getting better im learning f2l, and i keep cubing because it fun and competitive.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, I haven't really thought about this, but I did notice the competition between cubers about best times and such, but decided it wasn't a big deal. After all, if you consider cubing a sport, aren't all sports just as competitive?
anyway, I think that I cube just cuz its fun, relaxing, and just something that I can do that most people can't. I suppose I like the feeling of accomplishment when I get a new pb, or when I learn to solve BLD, OH, etc.
Before I looked at forums, I thought cubing was just a hobby, but now I know how competitive people are, and how some people have pretty much cubing-centered lives.
To people who don't cube, cubing seems like a useless thing, just something you do once in a while, but to people like us, this is one of the things we can feel good about, even if there's not much else. It's like a fixed point in life when everything else is moving.
Wow, how strange that ^ sounds, so inspirational and such, but I hope you get what I mean...


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 21, 2012)

I found my old 4x4 that I never learned how to solve lying around, and that inspired me to learn how to solve it. I now continue cubing because I enjoy the challenge to get faster.


----------



## cubacca1972 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just like what it does to my brain. 

Through sheer lack of talent, and a strong aversion to dedicated practice, I never did and never will attain world class times.

I do derive tons of intellectual satisfaction from exploring aspects of solving:

Are there alternate steps to common solving systems that are just as good or better than the orthodox steps?

Is there an underutilized method that is faster than Fridrich, but lacks enough users to generate lots of world class times?

Can I write a cube solving program? (As it turns out, no.)

Can I create my own solving method? (Yes, but its half-baked, and has way too many algs)

What are the upper limits to human solving ability? How many algorithms can a person know and use? 

And so on.


----------



## HeyCuber (Jan 23, 2012)

It's fun, relaxing and challenging and I want to get faster on it. That's it for now, I think.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 23, 2012)

I cube for fun and I find that when I am cubing, that it allows me to clear my mind. I enjoy the constant challenge that comes with cubing, there is always something to learn/improve with each puzzle.


----------



## woony (Jan 24, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> 2. Relaxing. When I am cubing is the only thing I am thinking about: cubing



I think this is the best and main reason


----------



## conn9 (Feb 2, 2012)

I never really had a hobby I did more than any other hobby, so cubing quickly became that. I guess it could be just because it made me feel smart, but probably because there's so much to do. I've done so much, but there's still things to look forward to, such as a sub 10 3x3 solve, getting a successful BLD solve, going to my first competition and learning new methods such as freeslice. I'm always striving for better times, and although I always time myself when cubing, it is relaxed and I feel part of an awesome community.


----------



## TurtleSpeed (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to have a big collection. I only speedsolve because it is fun.


----------



## Goso (Feb 3, 2012)

Because I can.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw an episode of Ellen and she had an "Ellen blue" cube. I made a comment that even I could solve it blind. My GF at the time had never seen anyone do it blind. Youtubed it for her then the world record 3x3 solve. Then went to walmart and got a Rubik. Just to see if could solve it. I was sub 3 mins in 4 days and thinking I can do this faster.

I don't really know why I cube. I just kinda seemed like something I NEED to do. 
I am into fringe sports though. I used to kiteboard when I lived at the beach. Now I play disc golf. Someone said it earlier about being able to do it alone. And it keeps my brain working. I figure at 30 I need to keep the synapsis firing lol.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 6, 2012)

I started just to see if I could do it...it all just snowballed from there


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2012)

About 2 years ago, my friend taught me how to do a side. I was such a n00b back then I barely new anything about cubing. I was extremely happy the first time a solved a side. Then, I thought that I could shock my friend by learning how to solve the whole cube. After a few weeks, I improved, and since then, I've been speedcubing. It just somehow becomes a hobby and you get addicted to it after a while.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 6, 2012)

*Why I started cubing...* found a cube in the back of a draw, and said to myself... I will solve this, a week later I had a method, and could solve it in about 3/4 minutes, after a few days I started looking around Google for better methods and came across petrus, this got me down to around 50 seconds, and then 40 seconds...
after seeing someone solve in it around 15 seconds I said... time to get "fast"... and here I am, by my own admission, still very slow 

*Why I still cube...* When I left school, I had never seen anyone I knew solve a Rubik's cube... but,
when I started college, I had no friends... luckily the cube gained me a lot of friends, and very quickly, and within the first week, there was 1 person that could solve it using "beginners".., 4 months later, they can now solve it using F2L, some OLL and PLL, in just under 40 seconds(on average), 4 other People can solve it using "beginners", and even one using Roux , I am also teaching someone how to solve a 4x4...

*My future in cubing...* Continue working on sub 1 4x4 and 7x7 in general, I reckon I can get sub 1 4x4 within the year and probably sub 5 7x7 as well, all I can do is hope no unforeseeable things happen, like they did last year.


----------



## RSCuber (Feb 6, 2012)

I cube because it gives me something to work at, something to try to improve. No matter where I get, I can always improve. It's relaxing, and a fun thing to do. I love how the cubing community just sort of gets along with everyone, and the competitiveness is always a plus.


----------

